# Do I still have Graves Disease?



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

I know this sounds like a strange question but....

I was diagnosed with Graves Disease 1 year ago - fast forward to now and I have just had a total thyroidectomy and have started on thyroxine.

I am a bit guilty of not doing a massive amount of research into it all so what I don't know now is - if someone asks me whether I have any medical complaints, what do I tell them? I assume I still have Graves Disease as it is an autoimmune disease and not solely related to the thyroid....I obviously don't have an overactive thyroid anymore as I have no thyroid!

So in terms of my medical situation - I have Graves Disease and as a result had a total thyroidectomy? Can I experience other Graves symptoms now or do they all show themselves through the thyroid?

Sorry I know this sounds extremely stupid but I hope it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Once Graves', always Graves'! Gratefully it is under control by removing the primary target of attack. If you have not had TSI or Trab tests, it would be wise because TBII can and will attack the eyes.

Ongoing, good medical care is essential but for the most part, you should do well.

Are you currently on Thyroxine replacement and if so, how much? And....................how do you feel right now this minute?

Hugs,


----------



## authorsue (May 29, 2014)

I agree with the Administrators. I don't think Graves Disease ever goes away. I've been battling with it for 18 years. When the endo destroyed 3/4 of my thyroid with RAI, I started taking Levothyroxin (generic form of Synthroid) every day. I've never been able to stop taking the medication, nor have I returned to normal. All I could do was learn to live with the idiosyncrasies of this disease, but even now, after all this time, things are changing again. My levels are going down. But the glands in my throat are swelling. No reason. No cause that I know of. It's like living on a dizzying roller coaster that takes a new turn at every opportunity.

With your Graves Disease in check, make sure it stays that way. Keep in close contact with your doctor, and bear any and all tests the doc orders. As irritating as they are, they're meant to help you.


----------

